# Eagle FishEasy 320c



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone own one of these?? How do you like it? I just bought one off of E-bay & was wondering how good of a finder they were?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that the model that has the battery pack and the suction cup transducer? I have an eagle not sure of the model number.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Does anyone own one of these?? How do you like it? I just bought one off of E-bay & was wondering how good of a finder they were?


I just did a google on it and it only has 800 watts of peak power.
I don't know if that is enough to give real time or if it will be able to pick up your jigs over 20' deep.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

No it doesnt have the battery pack. I think its similar tou the one you have craig. Its got the color screen. I have been eying them now for quite a while & found one for $150.00 on e-bay. I think its the exact same as the Lowrance x67-c , but just eagle(I think theyre the same company) Sportsmans didnt have any of the eagles last night, but that lowrance that is the exact same was going for $289.00. Guess only time will tell. My old finder was starting to take the crapper. I was at the berry yesterday & I could see fish by my jig on the aqua-vu, but the finder wasnt picking any of them up.


----------

